# Nowitzki publicly chews out Dampier!!



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

looks ugly 



> ``He's a step slow on everything,'' Nowitzki said after the game. ``He never got involved in the game. He has always been in foul trouble. The first series was the same thing. He gets a quick two fouls in the first two or three minutes, and we can't be aggressive any more. Then he gets the third foul and has to sit.''
> 
> Nowitzki didn't stop there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's right. We brought him in for interior defense, and he was good during the regular season, but it was really for the playoffs. We could've gotten to the playoffs playing the old run n gun style. He was supposed to be the difference in the playoffs, but instead he's hindering us. 

EDIT: I just realized Dirk hasn't exactly been Micheal Jordan so far this spring. Now, I'm kind of wishing someone else would've brought it up, because this allows a back and forth dialogue in the media that we really don't need right now. I hope both men just stay professional and on the task at hand.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Charles Barkley came up with a good point (rare, I know), why doesn't Dirk take on Amare if he feels that Dampier isn't capable of defending him?


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Ravnos said:


> looks ugly




dirk really should shut up, if he is so great at defence he should guard Amare


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirk is right, but I don't know about the way he said it. Yeah, we don't know if there was a question asked or if he just mentioned it. I too would like to see Dirk try Amare, but then when Damp is on the floor, who does he guard. AJ may have to sit Damp most of this series.

Eric's response wasn't too positive either. He basically said that this is a team game and that Dirk was stupid for making those comments. AJ said that he will handle it.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I would have rather had Dirk do it in private, but I really don't have a problem with what he did. He was not just talking about this one game, but what we have seen from Damp throughout the POs. It was obviously said from frustration, but all I think Dirk was trying to say was "Damp, we need you!" They were tired and had just gotten whooped so I'm sure they were all on their last nerve. They'll be aight.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Ravnos said:


> looks ugly





> ``He can say what he wants,'' Dampier said. ``We really didn't get a lot from anyone. This is not a one individual game. It's a team concept. We didn't play the way we are capable of playing, so for him to say something like that is totally stupid.''


Here is Damp's response.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dirk take on Amare? He'd get dunked on way too much.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

The squabbling with one another is not good for the team spirit. Hey, Mavericks are in the semifinal of the playoff. They should have a good talk privately and sort every out before the second game. This just an opinion from Rockets' fan


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Ravnos said:


> looks ugly


Dirk's response to Damp



> ``I'm not going to change what I said, and I don't think I need to talk to him,'' he said.


I hope that this doesn't lag on through out this series and into the offseason.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh, that was not a very smart move from Dirk. To say something like this in public is always stupid. I he wanted to say that they just need a productive and agressive Damp he should say exactly that and nothing like this. If he wanted to light a fire under Damps *** this was definetly the worst way to do it. And Dirks performances haven't been good enought to make ththose arguements. 

btw, I agree with the Barkley statement.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Charles Barkley came up with a good point (rare, I know), why doesn't Dirk take on Amare if he feels that Dampier isn't capable of defending him?


why didn't Charles Barkley lay eggs himself *if* he thought the eggs he ate didn't taste good?

it's not Dirk's job to defend Amare.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> why didn't Charles Barkley lay eggs himself *if* he thought the eggs he ate didn't taste good?
> 
> it's not Dirk's job to defend Amare.


exactly, they brought Dampier in especially for this. I don't think that Dirk should have chewed him up like he did. Dampiers confidence was already at an all time low the other night, and getting publically berated by your teammate make have just pushed it down even more. Dirk is right, Damp has sucked, he has been in foul trouble and they do need for him to stay on the floor, but he didn't handle this the right way.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Charles Barkley came up with a good point (rare, I know), why doesn't Dirk take on Amare if he feels that Dampier isn't capable of defending him?


Because that's why Mavs got Dampier in the FIRST PLACE. They don't want Dampier to score 20+ per game. They just want Dampier to provide the interior defense that Mavs has been lacking for sooooooooooo many years. 

Dirk is there to lead the team and score and play some solid defense. Can Dampier do ANY of these? 

You shouldn't call Dirk out like that. I am a Suns fan and even I know it.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The Mavs should trade Dirk, obviously, Dampier is the franchise guy.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

gian said:


> The Mavs should trade Dirk, obviously, Dampier is the franchise guy.


Dampier is the franchise because Amare score 40pts. Wait till game 2 to see who is the franchise. lol


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jibikao said:


> Because that's why Mavs got Dampier in the FIRST PLACE. They don't want Dampier to score 20+ per game. They just want Dampier to provide the interior defense that Mavs has been lacking for sooooooooooo many years.
> 
> Dirk is there to lead the team and score and play some solid defense. Can Dampier do ANY of these?
> 
> You shouldn't call Dirk out like that. I am a Suns fan and even I know it.


No, they got Dampier to defend Tim Duncan and Yao Ming, not saying he's effective at that but that's what he was brought in for.. Amare Stoudemire is a terrible matchup for Dampier, because of his speed, aggressiveness and athleticism.

If Dirk knows that Dampier isn't capable of defending Amare, take it on himself, much like Tracy McGrady did in the last round taking on Dirk. Was that T-Mac's job coming in to stop Dirk? No, but he took it upon himself to do it. Why can't Dirk even try to do the same?


----------

